# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Δεν ξέρω αν έχω όντως νευρική ανορεξία..

## Julia

Γειά σας,είμαι 18 χρονών.Σήμερα ανακάλυψα αυτό το forum και θέλησα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας το δικό μου πρόβλημα.Πριν απο 5-6 μήνες αποφάσισα ότι είμαι ''χοντρή'' και ότι έπρεπε να χάσω κιλά.Ήμουν 1.73 με βάρος 55 κιλά.Ίσως είχα επηρεαστεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό απο τα σημερινά ανορεξικά μοντέλα που προβάλλουν ειδικά στο εξωτερικό΄..γιατί γενικότερα έχω εμμονή με την μόδα.Επίσης εκείνη την περίοδο είχα μαλώσει με την τότε παρέα μου και δεν είχα κανένα παρα μόνο το αγόρι μου,το οποίο με στηρίζει ακόμα και τώρα..Μη τα πολυλογώ προσπαθούσα να κάνω δίαιτα για να χάσω τα περιττά κιλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα όμως γιατί δεν ''καιγόμουν'' και τόσο..Απο τον Ιανουάριο όμως και μετά το φαγητό μου έχει γίνει έμμονη ιδεά.Σκέφτομαι όλη την ώρα τι πρέπει και τι δεν πρέπει να τρώω,με το που φάω κάτι τρέχω αμέσως στον θερμιδομετρητή,όταν τρώω κάτι παχυντικό νιώθω άπειρες τύψεις μετά και κατηγορώ τον εαυτό μου συνέχεια..Πρόσφατα έχω συχνές αυπνίες και έντονο άγχος πριν κοιμηθώ χωρίς λόγο.Έχω νευρικότητα,ζυγίζομαι πάνω απο 3 φορές την ημέρα και όταν κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη νιώ8ω ότι πρέπει να χάσω λίγα κιλά ακόμα..Πλέων είμαι 49 κιλά και ενώ όλοι λένε ότι έχω αδυνατίσει πολύ και ότι πρέπει να βάλω βάρος αλλά εγώ ''δεν το βλέπω''..Η αυτοπεποί8ηση μου έχει πέσει κατακόρυφα,δεν θέλω να βγώ έξω γιατί ότι και να βάλω νιώ8ω πως δεν με κολακεύει,σεξουαλική επαφή με το αγόρι μου αποφεύγω να έχω γιατί νομίζω πως δεν του αρέσω..Οι γονείς μου με πιέζουν να φάω αλλά δεν νομίζουν ότι έχω νευρική ανορεξία καθώς δεν τους έχω μιλήσει για το τι περνάω..μόνο στο αγόρι μου τα λέω και προσπα8εί να με βοηθήσει γιατί πραγματικά πιστεύει οτι αρχίζω και χάνω τον έλεγχο..Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι έχω πάθει,δεν ξέρω αν όντως είμαι τόσο αδύνατη όσο λένε και δεν θέλω να πάω σε ψυχείατρο γιατί θα μου χορηγήσει φάρμακα..Έχω όντως νευρική ανορεξία ή απλά περνάω μια δύσκολη φάση εφηβείας?

----------


## Julia

Σας παρακαλώ όποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει ας ποστάρει :(

----------


## Remedy

αν εχει τοση σημασια για σενα το ονομα, δειχνει να εχεις η να εισαι καπου εκει κοντα..
δεν ξερω ποσα γνωριζεις για την ανορεξια,δεν ειναι διαιτα, ουτε παιχνιδι. ειναι ασθενεια πολυ επικινδυνη και με μεγαλο ποσοστο θνησιμοτητας...
να μην φοβασαι να ζητησεις βοηθεια, δεν μπορει κανεις να σου δωσει φαρμακα χωρις να το θελεις,ουτε θα σε μπουκωσει μολις σε δει στην πορτα.
να πας σε εναν θεραπευτη ειδικευμενο στις διατροφικες διαταραχες για να το συζητησεις μαζι του και θα δειτε μαζι τι θα κανετε..

----------


## Julia

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τν συμβουλή σου.Γνωρίζω ότι η νευρική ανορεξία δεν είναι κάτι ανώδυνο,απλά ήθελα να μάθω αν όντως περνάω αυτή την ασθένεια,κρίνοντας πρώτα τα κιλά και το ύψος μου..

----------


## Remedy

οπως θα ξερεις, εφοσον ασχολεισαι με διαιτες, το βαρος σου ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟ για το υψος σου.
αυτο ομως δεν ειναι αρκετο οπως βλεπεις για να σε σταματησει και θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου, με περιττα κιλα...
αυτα ειναι βασικα συμπτωματα ανορεξιας...
περα απο αυτο, με αυτα τα κιλα κινδυνευει η υγεια σου.
αν νομιζεις οτι δεν μπορεις ηδη να στματησεις μονη σου και σε καταδυναστευει αυτη η ιστορια με το βαρος σου και την διατροφη, μην καθυστερεις, ζητα βοηθεια αμεσως.

----------


## Julia

Πιστεύω ότι έχω ακόμα τον έλεγχο του εαυτού μου.Παρ\'ολ\'αυτά θα επισκεπτώ κάποιον ψυχολόγο μήπως με βοηθήσει..

----------


## Remedy

καλη ιδεα

----------


## elis

επειδη εχω περασει απο αυτο το σταδιο σε πολυ μικρο βαθμο θα σου πω οτι θεμελιοσ λιθοσ τησ νευρικησ ανορεξιασ ειναι η αισθηση σου οτι εισαι πιο χοντρη απο οτι εισαι συνηθωσ ειναι συν 4-5 κιλα βλεπεισ δηλαδη τον καθρεφτη και δεν μπορεισ να δεισ οτι εισαι αδυνατη αρα εχεισ μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να εχεισ νευρικη ανορεξια και καλο θα ηταν να πασ σε ενα ψυχολογο

----------


## RainAndWind

> _Originally posted by Julia_
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τν συμβουλή σου.Γνωρίζω ότι η νευρική ανορεξία δεν είναι κάτι ανώδυνο,απλά ήθελα να μάθω αν όντως περνάω αυτή την ασθένεια,κρίνοντας πρώτα τα κιλά και το ύψος μου..


Η φράση που χρησιμοποίησες,αυτό το\"δεν είναι κάτι ανώδυνο\",εμένα μου δείχνει πως υποτιμάς την επικινδυνότητά της,είτε από μία υποσυνείδητη προσπάθεια να \"μαλακώσεις\"αυτό που φοβάσαι πως σε αφορά,είτε από άγνοια.Καμία σχέση με δεν είναι κάτι ανώδυνο,είναι κάτι επικίνδυνο,πέστο,πίστεψέ το.Έτσι θα σημάνει συναγερμός,ώστε να γυρέψεις τη βοήθεια ενός ειδικού.Όταν βαφτίζεις έτσι την ανορεξία,είναι σα να προσπαθείς να της αφαιρέσεις την επικινδυνότητα,ντύνοντάς την με κάπως διαφορετικό ένδυμα(πιο ήπιο,πιο στρογγυλεμένο),που ίσως να σε κρατήσει μακριά από τη βοήθεια.Τα σημάδια είναι αρκετά,η ηλικία σου σύμφωνη με την ακμή της ανορεξίας(μέχρι τα 25 είναι το συχνότερο να παρουσιάζεται),τα κιλά σου κάτω από το κανονικό(underweight),η εμμονή με τη ζυγαριά,αρκετά άλλα σημάδια.Διαγνώσεις δεν γίνονται,αλλά ψάξτο,γιατί δεν είναι για να παίζεις οι διατροφικές διαταραχές.Είσαι νέα,ζωντανή,γιατί να μη χαίρεσαι τη ζωή σου όπως σου αξίζει και γιατί να σε βασανίζουν ερωτήματα και προβλήματα που χρήζουν-imho-αντιμετώπισης άμεσα;

----------


## Julia

pad δεν ξέρω αν είναι απλά μια αίσ8ηση ή αν είναι όντως έτσι τα πράγματα και απλά οι άλλοι με θεωρούν αλλιώς..Όπως και να\'χει θα πάω σε ψυχολόγο καλό για κακό..

RaidAndWind έχω διαβάσει τα πάντα για την νευρική ανορεξία απλά δεν μπορώ να \'πιστέψω\' ότι κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει σε μένα..Παλιά όταν διάβαζα για ανορεξικές κορόιδευα και έλεγα \'\'μα πόσο ανόητα είναι αυτά τα κορίτσια ώστε να χάνουν τον έλεγχο του εαυτού τους?\'\'.Γενικότερα είμαι πολύ πειθαρχημένο άτομο και μπορώ να έχω αυτοέλεγχο,όσο πάει ο καιρός όμως και βλέπω αλλαγές στην συμπεριφορά μου και στο σώμα μου αρχίζω για αλλάζω γνώμη.Ίσως όπως λες και συ απλά δεν μπορώ και η ίδια να παραδεχτώ κάτι τέτοιο γι\'αυτο το αποκαλώ \'\'ως κάτι ανώδυνο\'\'.Όταν νιώσω όμως ότι χάνω τη μπάλα εννοείται θα ζητήσω βοήθεια.Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να δείχνω ακόμα πιο αδύνατη και όμορφη μπας και ανέβει η αυτοπεποίθηση που μου την έχουν ρίξει ορισμένοι..

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Julia_
> Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να δείχνω ακόμα πιο αδύνατη και όμορφη μπας και ανέβει η αυτοπεποίθηση που μου την έχουν ρίξει ορισμένοι..



Julia , τί εννοείς με αυτό ?
ποιοι σου έριξαν την αυτοπεποίθηση ?

----------


## Julia

\'\'Φίλες\'\' κυρίως..γι\'αυτό το λόγο έχω μαλώσει με την παλιά μου παρέα..Δεν ξέρω αν με ζήλευαν ή όχι αλλά κάθε φορά που βγαίναμε σχολιάζαν το πως ντύνομαι το πως είμαι κτλ,άπειρες προσβολές και πολύ πισώπλατο \'\'θάψιμο\'\'...Είμαι άνθρωπος που επηρεάζεται πολύ απο τους άλλους και (αν και δεν θα\'πρεπε)με νοιαζει και η γνώμη τους..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Julia_
> 
> 
> Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να δείχνω ακόμα πιο αδύνατη και όμορφη μπας και ανέβει η αυτοπεποίθηση που μου την έχουν ρίξει ορισμένοι..



πιο αδυνατη αρα και πιο ομορφη....

πως εχει βγει αυτος ο κανονας,
ποτε μου δεν καταλαβα.

Να πει καποιος, να δειχνω νορμαλ αρα πιο ομορφη στεκει.

----------


## RainAndWind

1o post:\"πιστεύει ότι αρχίζω και χάνω τον έλεγχο\"
3ο post:\"πιστεύω ότι έχω ακόμα τον έλεγχο\"
4ο post:\"ώστε να χάνουν τον έλεγχο\"

Παρατηρείς ένα μοτίβο στον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι;Παρατηρείς ποια λέξη επαναλαμβάνεις;ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ.

Οι διατροφικές διαταραχές έχουν πάντα σχέση με τον έλεγχο.Τα άτομα που πάσχουν από αυτές αυτοπροσδιορίζονται μέσω του ελέγχου στον διατροφικό τομέα,στο φαγητό,καθώς ο έλεγχος αυτός τους προσφέρει την αίσθηση της δύναμης.Υποσυνείδητα,η κρυμμένη ατζέντα έχει ως εξής\"είμαι δυνατή,δεν πέφτω σε πειρασμό,έχω τον έλεγχο\".
Ουσιαστικά το άτομο που βρίσκεται σε νευρική ανορεξία μετακινεί τον έλεγχο από έναν τομέα που δεν τον έχει σε έναν που μπορεί να το κάνει.Το υπόβαθρο είναι η έλλειψη ελέγχου που αισθάνεται πως έχει χαθεί σε άλλους τομείς της ζωής του.

Μία άλλη υπόθεση που προσωπικά έχω διαπιστώσει να ισχύει σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις,είναι η αμφιθυμική σχέση με τη θηλυκότητα στα ανορεξικά άτομα του θηλυκού γένους.Κατά κάποιο τρόπο φοβούνται να μεγαλώσουν,να γίνουν γυναίκες,οπότε εξαλείφουν τα έντονα γυναικεία χαρακτηριστικά,όπως οι καμπύλες του σώματος(γοφοί,στήθη,γλουτο ),μειώνοντας έτσι ταυτόχρονα την αίσθηση της ενηλικίωσης,που ίσως φοβίζει.

Έχω ασχοληθεί αρκετά με τις διατροφικές διαταραχές,γιατί κι εγώ στην εφηβεία μου και κάποιες περιόδους της ενήλικης ζωής μου έπασχα από ένα είδος διατροφικής διαταραχής,το emotional self-feeding,μία μορφή δδ όπου το φαγητό παίρνει το ρόλο του υποκατάστατου της αγάπης και του ενδιαφέροντος,της αποδοχής που το άτομο αναζητάει και δεν βρίσκει.

Βλέπεις λοιπόν Julia,πως καθώς δεν είναι μόνο θέμα φαγητού,αλλά έχει μέσα σου δεθεί με κάποιες λανθασμένες πεποιθήσεις,θα χρειαστείς βοήθεια για να αλλάξουν αυτές και να διαχειριστείς το θέμα του ελέγχου,να βρεις ποια νοητικά μονοπάτια σε οδηγούν σε άσκηση ελέγχου στην σίτισή σου.

Ρώτα ό,τι θες και-κυρίως-να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ειδικό στις διατροφικές διαταραχές.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> 
> Μία άλλη υπόθεση που προσωπικά έχω διαπιστώσει να ισχύει σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις,είναι η αμφιθυμική σχέση με τη θηλυκότητα στα ανορεξικά άτομα του θηλυκού γένους.



εκεινο που δενε χω καταλαβει,
ειναι γιατι η Ν.Α. χτυπαει κατα βαση γυναικες.
Δεν εχω ακουσει για αντρα να εχει Ν.Α.


Η κανω λαθος?

----------


## RainAndWind

Όχι,πάσχουν και άτομα του άλλου φύλου,υποφέρουν και άντρες από anorexia nervosa,αλλά σαφώς η πλειονότητα ανήκει στο γυναικείο φύλο.Ίσως γιατί το target group των media,της διαφήμισης και της καλλιέργειας του υπερκαταναλωτισμού και της υποταγής στο σύγχρονο μοντέλο ομορφιάς,μέσω του χώρου της βιομηχανίας της μόδας-που φέρει μεγάλη ευθύνη για την εξάπλωση αντίστοιχων ιδεών που έχουν θρέψει τις δδ-είναι κυρίως οι γυναίκες.

Το ωραίο έχει ταυτιστεί με το αδύνατο,έχει στηθεί ολόκληρη προπαγάνδα εικόνας πάνω σε αυτό το ιδεολόγημα των \"pretty bones\".Eπίσης,ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό έχει επηρεαστεί και από διάφορα pro-ana κινήματα και εγκληματικές νοοτροπίες,με το πλασάρισμα της anorexia ως στυλ ζωής,ως επιλογής,όχι ως ασθένειας.Παρολαυτά η ουσία είναι πως αυτή η αρρώστια έχει αφαιρέσει τη ζωή χιλιάδων ατόμων,τους έχει φτάσει στο ναδίρ και όσο και να το φτιάχνουν με ωραιοποιήσεις αυτό δεν αλλάζει.Κορίτσια και γυναίκες παλεύουν καθημερινά επιβιώνοντας με μαρούλια και παξιμάδια διαίτης,αυτή είναι η ωμή πραγματικότητα και δεν είναι για να της αφαιρούμε και να την στρογγυλεύουμε.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Όχι,πάσχουν και άτομα του άλλου φύλου,υποφέρουν και άντρες από anorexia nervosa,αλλά σαφώς η πλειονότητα ανήκει στο γυναικείο φύλο.


Παντως στο φορουμ,
δεν εχω δει αντρες, να ανοιγουν σχετικο θεμα, παρα μονο γυναικες,
αν αυτο σου λεει κατι.

----------


## NikosD.

Julia, όπως αναφέρθηκε και παραπάνω, φλερτάρεις με μια διαταραχή άκρως επικίνδυνη.
Η θνησιμότητα ξεπερνά το 6% και η ανορεξία αποτελεί μια από τις 3 κύριες αιτίες θανάτου εφήβων/νέων ανθρώπων στην Αμερική.

Είναι σημαντικό ότι αρχίζεις και αναγνωρίζεις την πιθανότητα ύπαρξης διαταραχής. Θα σε συμβούλευα άμεσα να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο. 
Η μικρή ηλικία και τα λίγα χρόνια ύπαρξης της διαταραχής είναι εξαιρετικής πρόγνωσης σημάδια.

ΥΓ. Κρίνο, η αναλογία άντρες/γυναίκες είναι 1 προς 10.

----------


## krino

το 1 προς 10 μου λεει πολλα...
γιατι αραγε 9 στους 10 ανθρωπους ειναι γυναικες?

Βεβαια τα οσα ειπε η ρειν εξηγουν αρκετα,
πλην ομως το επισημαινω, για να το λαβουν υποψην τους οι γυναικες που διαβαζουν εδω.

----------


## Julia

RainAndWind έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σ\'όλα αυτά που λες..Εγώ ξεκίνησα δίαιτα γιατί ήθελα να έχω τον έλεγχο του εαυτού μου και να μη παρασύρομαι απο τυχών πειρασμούς(στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση φαγητό).Θεωρώ ότι το φαγητό είναι απλά κάτι που μπορείς να σταματήσεις την πείνα σου,και όχι απόλαυση όπως νομίζει η πλειονότητα..Δηλαδή τι νόημα έχει αν απλά τρως ότι θέλεις αν αυτό έχει αντίκτυπα στην εμφάνισή σου?

NikosD. αν δεν μου έλεγαν τίποτα τα κοντινά μου πρόσωπα χαμπάρι δεν θα έπαιρνα αν μου συνέβαινε κάτι ή όχι..Απλά αρχίζουν και παρατηρούν κάθε εβδομάδα ότι χάνω όλο και περισσότερα κιλά και φοβούνται..

krino εγώ πιστεύω ότι επειδή τα περισσότερα κορίτσια ασχολούμαστε με τη μόδα και τα πρότυπα ομορφιάς επηρεαζόμαστε περισσότερο απ\'ότι τα αγόρια..Στα κορίτσια το ωραίο έχει ταυτιστεί με το αδύνατο,ενώ στους άντρες το γυμνασμένο σώμα..Επίσης εφόσον βλέπουμε ότι πολλά μοντέλα, που είναι πολύ αδύνατα, έχουν μεγάλη πέραση στο αντρικό κοινό είναι αναμενόμενο και εμείς να θέλουμε να \'\'μοιάσουμε\'\' σ\'αυτές για να είμαστε πιο ποθητές απο το άλλο φύλο.Εγώ μια ζωή αδύνατη με έβλεπε αλλά δεν ξέρω τι έγινε αργότερα και απλά με έβλεπα-και βλέπω- αλλιώς στον καθρέφτη..Δεν νομίζω η νευρική ανορεξία να επηρεάζει και την όραση,έτσι δεν είναι?..

----------


## researcher

την επηρεαζει

ειναι συμπτωμα της νευρικης ανορεξιας το ειδωλο σου να σου φαινεται χοντρο

ενω ειναι αδυνατο

η ακομα ενω ειναι αρρωστημενα αδυνατο

ειχα συνναντησει μια κοπελα στο λεωφορειο που ενω ηταν αρρωστημενα αδυνατη εκεινη νομιζε οτι ηταν χοντρη και εγω νομιζα πως με κοροιδευε ταχα μου για να την αποκαλεσω αδυνατη να το ευχαριστηθει

και για μεσημεριανο εφαγε ενα λεμονι 

τοτε πραγματικα αηδιαζα απο την ασχημια και τον χαρο παγανια ετσι που ηταν με τα κοκαλα και απορουσα

τωρα καταλαβαινω πως δεν με κοροιδευε

απλα ισως ηταν αρρωστη η κοπελα

ενημερωσου και ζητα ιατρικη βοηθεια

το πως αντιλαμβανεσαι το ειδωλο σου λεει πολλα ,το πως σε αντιλαμβανονται οι αλλοι οταν ανησυχουν λεει και αυτο πολλα

η αγνοια ισως σου κοστισει πολλα στην υγεια σου ειχα γραψει το θανατο αλλα λεω ας μη το χοντρυνω αν και μου φαινεται απο μονο του το θεμα μπορει να κοστισει...

ζητα βοηθεια

σου ευχομαι καλο ξεμπερδεμα Julia

φιλικα :)

researcher

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Julia_
> 
> 
> krino εγώ πιστεύω ότι επειδή τα περισσότερα κορίτσια ασχολούμαστε με τη μόδα και τα πρότυπα ομορφιάς επηρεαζόμαστε περισσότερο απ\'ότι τα αγόρια..Στα κορίτσια το ωραίο έχει ταυτιστεί με το αδύνατο,ενώ στους άντρες το γυμνασμένο σώμα..


θα σου πω οτι οι υπερβολες,
ειτε απο την μια ειτε απο την αλλη πλευρα ειναι η αλλη πλευρα του νομισματος.

Εδω μεσα μπαινουν καθημερινοι ανθρωποι,
αρα δεν ειμαστε ουτε μοντελα ουτε μποντιμπιλντεραδες.

Πολυ κακως οσες - οσοι μπαινουν σε τετοια τριπακια.
Καποτε καλο θα ειναι, οσοι εχουν μπει σε τετοια τρυπακια να ξεκολλησουν μια και καλη.

Μια γυναικα ειναι μια χαρα αν εχει λιγα κιλακια παραπανω, οπως και ενας αντρας.
Τα περιοδικα βγαζουν μεροκαματο με αυτες τις θεωριες αλλα μεχρι εκει, εξω απο την πορτα μας και οτι θελουν ας λενε.

----------


## Χάιντι

Από ότι γράφεις είσαι 1,73 με 49 κιλά ενώ σύμφωνα με το ύψος σου θα πρέπει να είσαι τουλάχιστον 63 κιλά. Είναι ηλίου φαϊνότερο ότι πάσχεις από νευρική ανορεξία και θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς σε ειδικό.

----------


## krino

εγω απορω πως τα περιοδικα εχουν νικησει κατα κρατος ολες τις επιστημονικες μελετες που υπαρχουν για το ποιο ειναι το σωστο βαρος των ανθρωπων.....


Απο κει και περα,
οτι αλλο να πουμε ειναι περιττο.

----------


## Julia

Ευχαριστώ researcher να\'σαι καλά!:)

krino δεν νομίζω ότι υπερβάλλω απλά σου είπα το πως θα ήθελε να είναι ο κα8ένας.Εντάξει υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα με τα περιττά κιλά,όμως ζούμε σε μια εποχή που έχει καταργηθεί το παλιό μοτίβο της \'\'καμπυλωτής γυναίκας με πιασίματα\'\' ,άσχετα που αρχίζει να επανέρχεται σιγά-σιγά λόγω της επανάστασης που γίνεται κατα της ανορεξίας.Στους σχεδιαστές μόδας δεν ενδιαφέρει να προβάλλουν το υγειές,το ιδανικό απλά θέλουν να προβάλλουν τα ρούχα τους μέσα απο κορίτσια-κρεμάστρες..

janet ξέρω ότι τα κιλά μου ακούγονται λίγα σε σχέση με το ύψος μου αλλά πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να το δω..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Julia_
> 
> 
> όμως ζούμε σε μια εποχή που έχει καταργηθεί το παλιό μοτίβο της \'\'καμπυλωτής γυναίκας με πιασίματα\'\' ,άσχετα που αρχίζει να επανέρχεται σιγά-σιγά λόγω της επανάστασης που γίνεται κατα της ανορεξίας.Στους σχεδιαστές μόδας δεν ενδιαφέρει να προβάλλουν το υγειές,το ιδανικό απλά θέλουν να προβάλλουν τα ρούχα τους μέσα απο κορίτσια-κρεμάστρες..



Ομως απο την αλλη,
ζουμε σε ενα κοσμο που η λογικη εχει αρχισει να εξαφανιζεται και εμφανιζεται η λογικη του παραλογου.

Το υγιες και το ιδανικο, το καθοριζουν οι σχεδιαστες μοδας, τα περιοδικα λαιφσταιλ, και οχι επιστημονες διαιτολογοι....
ΤΟ ΔΜΣ εχει αντικατασταθει στο μυαλο πολλων γυναικων απο την πασαρελα.

Δεν αμφιβαλλω για αυτα που λες,
δεν ξερω αν καταλαβαινεις αυτα που γραφω ομως.

Ολα αυτα τα λεω αν θες ζωντας επαγγελματικα την ματαιοδοξια δεκαδων γυναικων στο να γινουν τελειες και βλεποντας αρκετες απο αυτες να καταληγουν σε υπερβολες.

Οταν εισαι 173 και 55 κιλα εισαι κατω η κοντα στα κανονικα ορια και το σωστο θα ηταν να παρεις πχ 5 κιλα. Τωρα εισαι λιποβαρης
Αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση να χασεις.
Απο την αλλη αν πας 80 κιλα και ανω, θα εισαι υπερβαρη και θα πρεπει να χασεις.

Οσο πιο πολυ πας στα ακρα (ασχετα αν εισαι λιποβαρης η υπερβαρη) τοσο μεγαλυτερο προβλημα θα αντιμετωπιζεις απο θεματα υγειας.

Λες οτι δεν το βλεπεις....
Ομως ο ΔΜΣ δεν κανει λαθος σε καμια περιπτωση.
Εσυ κανεις λαθος και εκεινο που εχω να πω,
ειναι οτι η επιστημονικη γνωση ειναι η απαντηση σε αυτα που σκεφτεσαι.

----------


## arktos

Julia , πριν 2-3 χρόνια εδώ στο φόρουμ είχε μπει μια κοπέλα με νευρική ανορεξία.
έγραφε μέσα από το νοσοκομείο.
σε κάποια φάση τη ρώτησα τί έφαγες σήμερα ?
και αντέδρασε άσχημα.
της ζήτησα να μου εξηγήσει πως ένιωθε.
μου είχε πει : είναι σαν εχθρός μου το φαγητό.
ξέρω ότι θα παχύνει κι εγώ δεν το θέλω.
κι αυτή η κοπελίτσα σχεδόν πέθαινε.
ήταν κάτω από 35 κιλά.

δεν θα το ξεχάσω ποτέ αυτό.
δεν μπορούσα να το πιστέψω.
ήταν μία πορεία προς την αυτοκτονία με αργά και σταθερά βήματα.

----------


## Julia

Η επιστημονική γνώση όσο σωστή και να είναι δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει τόσο...Δεν μπορεί να με πείσει ότι αυτό που βλέπω είναι τόσο αδύνατο ή όχι..

----------


## Julia

Ναι και εγώ σαν \'\'εχθρό\'\' μου το βλέπω κάπως το φαγητό..Και νευριάζω όταν με ρωτάνε τι έχω φάει σήμερα ,είναι ειρωνικό..Κατα βάθος ξέρουν ότι τρώω λίγο απλά ρωτάνε για επιβεβαίωση..και φυσικά πάντα λέω ψέμματα..γιατί οι ποσότητες φαγητού που τρώω είναι ελάχιστες πλέων..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Julia_
> Η επιστημονική γνώση όσο σωστή και να είναι δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει τόσο...Δεν μπορεί να με πείσει ότι αυτό που βλέπω είναι τόσο αδύνατο ή όχι..



δεν αμφιβαλω,
για αυτο ατομα οπως εσυ που το επιστημονικο τους φαινεται λιγο περιεργο πανε σε καποιο ειδικο σε θεματα διαταραχης τροφης και πιανουν ειδικα το κομματι που σε ζοριζει.

Προσεξε στον ειδικο δεν πας για να σε πεισει,
πας για να σου δωσει νεες οπτικες που δεν ειχες υποψη σου.
Απο κει και περα εσυ ξερεις.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Julia_
> Ναι και εγώ σαν \'\'εχθρό\'\' μου το βλέπω κάπως το φαγητό..Και νευριάζω όταν με ρωτάνε τι έχω φάει σήμερα ,είναι ειρωνικό..Κατα βάθος ξέρουν ότι τρώω λίγο απλά ρωτάνε για επιβεβαίωση..και φυσικά πάντα λέω ψέμματα..γιατί οι ποσότητες φαγητού που τρώω είναι ελάχιστες πλέων..



να υποθέσω πως καταλαβαίνεις σε ποιο δρόμο βρίσκεσαι...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Julia_
> 
> 
> γιατί οι ποσότητες φαγητού που τρώω είναι ελάχιστες πλέων..



γνωριζω για ενα τυπο γιογκι,
που αυτος το εχει προχωρησει πιο πολυ.
Δεν τρωει εδω και χρονια (οπως λεει) και ζει με αναπνοες και αλλα τετοια προχωρημενα. Το ελαχιστο το δικο σου, θα ειναι για αυτον τσιμπουσι δεκαετιας.

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εχει φτιαξει σωμα ντεκολτε.

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος τι νοημα εχουν ολες αυτες οι υπερβολες...

----------


## Julia

Όλα αυτά που έχω είναι βασικά κριτήρια νευρικής ανορεξίας δεν αντιλέγω..Όπως είπες και πριν θα πάω σε έναν ψυχολόγο για να μ δώσει και μια διαφορετική όψη του νομίσματος..:)

----------


## krino

αντε με το καλο και να ερθεις ξανα με σκεψεις απο την πρωτη επισκεψη.
Ας μην υπερβαλουμε ομως, απο την στιγμη που θα περασεις την πορτα του ειδικου,
το θεμα παυει να ειναι προβλημα.

Σημαινει οτι νοιαζεσαι και δεν αφηνεσαι σε ολο αυτο.



Καλη επιτυχια λοιπον.

----------


## Julia

Ευχαριστώ.:)

----------


## claire

το αν αυτό που έχεις λέγεται ή όχι ανορεξία είναι το λιγότερο. το σημαντικό είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να χαρείς τη ζωή σου.

επίσης είναι λάθος τονα βλέπεις το φαί σαν εχθρό. το φαί σε βοηθάει να ζεις και να είσαι υγιής. είναι η ενέργεια σου!

σκέψου τα όλα αυτά. τι είναι καλύτερο? ένα υγιές σώμα, με λαμπερά μαλλιά και δέρμα, ακόμα κι αν έχει λίγο λίπος παραπάνω? ή ένα σώμα που δείχνει άρρωστο?

----------


## whitecandle

Δεν διάβασα όλα τα ποστς,πολύ λίγα,είναι εμφανές τι έχεις με αυτά τα κιλά και με αυτό το ύψος και με το πως βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου, διαγνώσεις δεν επιτρέπεται να κάνουμε, please επισκέψου έναν ειδικό. Όπως έιπε και η Rain, αυτά είναι πολύ επικίνδυνα πράγματα. Δλδ εγώ που είμαι 89 κιλά τι πρέπει να πω; Να αυτοκτονήσω; Αλλά άμα έχεις μία αρρώστεια δεν τα βλέπεις λογικά, λογικό είναι.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> ή ένα σώμα που δείχνει άρρωστο?



ειπε οτι δεν το βλεπει ως αρρωστο.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> 
> 
> Δλδ εγώ που είμαι 89 κιλά τι πρέπει να πω; Να αυτοκτονήσω;



τελειως επιστημονικα,
αυτο που θα ελεγε ο πασα ενας ειναι ενα:
Να βαλεις λουκετο.

Αντιθετα η τζουλια πρεπει να πεταξει το λουκετο.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> τελειως επιστημονικα,
> αυτο που θα ελεγε ο πασα ενας ειναι ενα:
> Να βαλεις λουκετο.
> 
> Αντιθετα η τζουλια πρεπει να πεταξει το λουκετο.


Αμέσως εσύ.. Τα χουμε πει 100 φορές δεν αδυνατίζω.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> τελειως επιστημονικα,
> αυτο που θα ελεγε ο πασα ενας ειναι ενα:
> ...



το ζητουμενο ειναι αν πρεπει να αδυνατισεις οχι το τι θα κανεις.
Λες και αμα αδυνατισεις εσυ, θα παρω εγω τα ρεστα....

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> το ζητουμενο ειναι αν πρεπει να αδυνατισεις οχι το τι θα κανεις.
> Λες και αμα αδυνατισεις εσυ, θα παρω εγω τα ρεστα....


Ότι δεν μπορώ εννοούσα όσο και να το θέλω, αλλά anyway. Δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητήσουμε εδώ

----------


## Julia

clair ακριβώς όπως είπε και ο krino εγώ το σώμα μου δεν το βλέπω \'\'άρρωστο\'\',απλά αδύνατο ως ένα σημείο..Γενικά στη ζωή μου ποτέ δεν είχα λύπος,ώστε να φαίνομαι υπέρβαρη ή έστω κανονική..πάντα αδύνατη ήμουν αλλά έχω κολλήσει σε μια συγκεκριμένη εικόνα που θέλω να έχει το σώμα μου και το έχω βάλει στόχο να χάσω λίγο ακόμα..

libpa σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να αυτοκτονίσει κάποιος με παραπάνω κιλά..!:P
Νομίζω ότι είναι επιλογή του καθενός να είναι αυτό που είναι...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Julia_
> 
> 
> και το έχω βάλει στόχο να χάσω λίγο ακόμα..



ξερεις υπηρξε κοσμος που ειχε παρομοιους στοχους,
αλλα τελικα κατεληξαν νοσοκομειο.

Οπως εχω ξαναπει σε παρομοιο θεμα,
καλο ειναι πριν σε πανε, να πας εσυ πρωτη.


Ακομα και ενας ινδος φακιρης που εχει να φαει 50-60 χρονια,
τον ειδα σε ενα βιντεο, ξαπλα ειναι δεν κανει βολτες.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Julia_
> 
> Νομίζω ότι είναι επιλογή του καθενός να είναι αυτό που είναι...



οχι ακριβως!
ειναι θυμα καταναλωτικων προτυπων.

----------


## Gothly



----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Julia_
> clair ακριβώς όπως είπε και ο krino εγώ το σώμα μου δεν το βλέπω \'\'άρρωστο\'\',απλά αδύνατο ως ένα σημείο..Γενικά στη ζωή μου ποτέ δεν είχα λύπος,ώστε να φαίνομαι υπέρβαρη ή έστω κανονική..πάντα αδύνατη ήμουν αλλά έχω κολλήσει σε μια συγκεκριμένη εικόνα που θέλω να έχει το σώμα μου και το έχω βάλει στόχο να χάσω λίγο ακόμα..
> 
> libpa σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να αυτοκτονίσει κάποιος με παραπάνω κιλά..!:P
> Νομίζω ότι είναι επιλογή του καθενός να είναι αυτό που είναι...


Ok, πάλι καλά. Πάντως έχει δίκιο ο κρίνο, πρέπει να το κοιτάξεις αυτά τα λίγα θα γίνουν κι άλλα λίγα κι άλλα δεν είναι φυσιολογικό. Γρήγορα σε ένα γιατρό! Και να μας γράφεις πως τα πας, να ξέρουμε ότι είσαι καλά. Απορώ ειλικρινά τους ψυχικά ασθενείς άμα δεν παίρνουνε τα φάρμακά τους και κάνουν κακό στον εαυτό τους ή στους άλλους, τους παίρνουνε κλωτσηδόν στο νοσοκομείο. Εσύ δεν είσαι η ίδια περίπτωση, κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου, κανονικά έπρεπε να σε πάνε στο νοσοκομείο κι εσένα, θες δεν θες :)

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Gothly_
> Julia εισαι πολυ λιγα κιλα για το υψος σου..(δε θα\'μαι η πρωτη που το λεει )
> δηλαδη εμεις του 1,58 που πρεπει να παμε? :P
> απορω πραγματικα με τι τρεφεσαι κ ποσο γυμναζεσαι κ εφτασες 49 κιλα. αλλά φανταζομαι..
> δεν ειμαι ειδικος να σου πω κατι ουτε εχει νοημα να σου πουνε \"φαε\"
> αλλα κανεις πολυ καλα που θα πας σε ψυχολογο.


Πότε είπε ότι θα πάει σε ψυχολόγο;

----------


## Gothly



----------

